
QuickPassword - oedmarap
https://quickpassword.net/
======
ChrisGranger
'Qucik' is described as '24 Characters + Numbers' but I haven't seen any
numbers after a dozen attempts. This is clearly broken.

~~~
oedmarap
You're right, thank you so much for spotting this. That error was fixed.

